# Major Problem - Need Help - Wininet.dll



## baddis (Oct 5, 2005)

Wininet.dll - HELP 

I need some help. Recently when I log into my desktop, I am receiving an error stating, "This application has failed to start because wininet.dll was not found. Reinstalling may fix the problem." I have no idea what this this. Can someone please help me???


----------



## Teencompwiz (Oct 13, 2005)

I think that process is incorperated with the Win Zip application but not sure. Check this out http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/agent_eo.shtml it uses the same process u listed.


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

hmmm.....did you uninstall any programs recently? see if you can find the program by clicking on start -> run -> type in "msconfig" without the "" and then click on the startup tab.

then find and uncheck the program and see if the starting up error goes away.


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

I recommend Webroot spy sweeper


----------

